# how to access pen drive in restricted domain environment



## dghosh033 (Oct 19, 2007)

we work in domain based networking environment where i don't have access to use pen or removable drive and I dont have administretor access can anybody help me out with any tweaks or anything.


----------



## ilugd (Oct 19, 2007)

are you able to access regedit?
got to start> run and type regedit.


----------



## dghosh033 (Oct 19, 2007)

yes I can access regedit pls tell me how to do from it


----------



## ilugd (Oct 20, 2007)

check this out. *labnol.blogspot.com/2006/07/how-employers-disable-usb-ports-how.html


----------



## VexByte (Oct 23, 2007)

*How to access the USB drive if the registry editing itself is disabled ?*


----------

